

Software Delivery via Amazon Docker Workflow - ryandotsmith
http://r.32k.io/adf

======
mark_eijsermans
I'm curious why you're running a docker file instead of committing a pre
existing development docker container, and shipping that as the deployment
artifact? This approach seems to treat docker more as provisioning tool
(ansible, chef, puppet etc) and less as a continuous delivery "shipping
container" tool.

Your adf-config tool makes me think of etcd:
[https://github.com/coreos/etcd](https://github.com/coreos/etcd)

